# Which immigration route should we take?



## Überling (Mar 18, 2021)

My fiancé and I are planning to retire to Spain, probably around the Valencia area, within the next year or two. We currently live in the US. I am a US citizen and she is a German citizen with a green card (which she is willing to surrender if necessary). It sounds like we have two good options available to us: First, I have the means to purchase a property to acquire the Golden Visa option. Second, since my fiancé is a EU citizen, we could settle in Spain after we marry. Which path would be the easiest or more advantageous for us to pursue? Any potential pitfalls to be aware of?

Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Überling said:


> My fiancé and I are planning to retire to Spain, probably around the Valencia area, within the next year or two. We currently live in the US. I am a US citizen and she is a German citizen with a green card (which she is willing to surrender if necessary). It sounds like we have two good options available to us: First, I have the means to purchase a property to acquire the Golden Visa option. Second, since my fiancé is a EU citizen, we could settle in Spain after we marry. Which path would be the easiest or more advantageous for us to pursue? Any potential pitfalls to be aware of?
> 
> Thanks!


If you're planning to marry anyway, do so before moving.

That way your fiancee can move to Spain as an EU citizen exercising treaty rights, you can come with her & apply to remain as her spouse. She registers her residency immediately, & you have to apply within 90 days of arrival. 

It sounds as if the financial requirements - low compared to the requirements for a 3rd country citizen visa anyway - would be no problem to you at all. 

Doing it that way, you would have the same rights to live & work in Spain as she does.


----------



## Überling (Mar 18, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> If you're planning to marry anyway, do so before moving.
> 
> That way your fiancee can move to Spain as an EU citizen exercising treaty rights, you can come with her & apply to remain as her spouse. She registers her residency immediately, & you have to apply within 90 days of arrival.
> 
> ...


That sounds like the better option. It seemed like buying a place before know if you can get a golden visa could be a little risky. Thanks.


----------

